
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2015) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Some HTML & CSS, some Adobe
Creative, and good with the usual mix of Office, Google Apps, Trello, Slack,
Basecamp, etc.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
recently got my first Rails app online, you should probably not hire me to
code for you.

However, you may want to hire me if you need someone passionate about
supporting and empowering employees—someone who can tackle your
learning/training, people strategy, and talent management functions so you can
focus on your core business. _If you 're tired of staid, rules-oriented, tech-
illiterate HR, then let's chat so I can hear about your needs and priorities
and see if there's a good fit_.

------
simi_

      Location: Cologne, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Western Europe or Romania
      Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, C, C++, Java, C#
      Résumé/CV: Google Drive [0]
    

I work as the CTO of Lavaboom - we make secure email, using a mostly Go/JS
stack, powered by RethinkDB and Docker. We're entirely open source [1]. Having
got quite close to a "1.0" with Lavaboom, I'm looking for the next challenge.

Trivia: I've been programming for 10 years, in at least 10 different
languages; I like building dev tools, privacy-friendly stuff, emacs,
algorithms and data structures, compilers, linux and different BSDs, etc. If
you'd like to chat I'm on #lavaboom (it's linked to our #public channel on
Slack), or you can hit me up via email/Hangouts - see my Github profile [2].

edit: I also maintain this rather popular repo of coding interview resources
[3] (long due for an update).

0:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zTtf4LAa_n5H-_ngMGq-0oY8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1zTtf4LAa_n5H-_ngMGq-0oY8bEnuISLJceFCGD6-oQY/)

1: [https://github.com/lavab](https://github.com/lavab)

2: [https://github.com/andreis](https://github.com/andreis)

3:
[https://github.com/andreis/interview](https://github.com/andreis/interview)

------
autotune
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote: nope.

Willing to relocate: 100 percent as long as travel fees paid for to interview
and relocation available to the following areas - San Francisco, CA or NYC
(maybe).

Resume: github.com/autotune

Technologies: If it can be categorized as "DevOps" or helps automate mundane
tasks I'm interested in it or have already spun up a lab and meddled with it.
Chef, Python, Bash, Rackspace (live it), AWS (learning), APIs, command line
tools, git, grep, sed, awk.

Email: Available via github.

Personality: laid back area man who's passionate about technology and music.
Golden rule is never make the same mistake twice. Silver rule is document all
the things. Bronze rule is comment with as many relevant XKCDs as possible in
code. Looking for more of a junior role right now if even out there with a
company fine with training up. Totally cool with startups as long as in later
stages of funding, generating profit, and based off an idea that is both a)
interesting, and b) not evil.

------
iN7h33nD
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: OS (Linux many flavors, OSX, Windows), databases (PostgreSQL,
MySQL, MariaDB, MongoDB), caching (Memcached, Varnish), webservers (Apache,
Nginx, Express.js), system tools/terminal (cron, syslog, networking, iptables,
yum, apt-get, cd, etc.), Perl, Bash, TDD, Ruby, Rails, Agile, PHP, Laravel,
JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery, Ember.js, Meteor, Gulp, Grunt, Node.js, C++,
Sails.js, Git, Subversion, REST API integration, Ovirt, VMWare, Less, SASS,
CSS, HTML, ZeroMQ, TCP, UDP, SCTP, SS7, MSRP, JSON, XML, HTTP, IMAP, MM7,
Google Protocol Buffers, Sip, SMPP, SNMP, DNS, Diameter, LDAP, SOAP XML, SDP,
CPIM, CPM, SMIL, HTTPS, TLS, Telecommunications, Ansible, Vagrant

Résumé/CV: contact me

Email: in7h33nd at live dot com

I am a back-end developer who currently does Quality Assurance and Web
Engineering for a telecommunication company. I have personally had a hand in
adding testing support to the listed network protocols and content types and
have a lot of exposure working with them. I also work on creating a front end
and back end to multiple websites used by my team every day. Including our
Automation Testing Platform and Virtual Machine management tool.

I love to learn and am eager to work on difficult problems. I am very
opinionated on the technologies that I have used and would love to chat about
them. I also love to lead teams and iterate on existing products to make
things better for the user. Feel free to contact me!

------
keithlamar

      Location: Cleveland, Oh
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Resume: https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithgalloway
      Technologies: Technical Support | Video Production | Social Media | Wordpress | HTML/CSS | Systems Administration | Rhythmically Applied Poetry
      Email: klgdesign@gmail.com
      Skype: keithlamar
      Looking for: Company with great values and an innovative product. No politics please.
      Offering: Creative and analytical thinker! Willing to work outside of job descriptions to complete any task.
    

I'm a self-starter and don't need a ton of direction to complete a project --
Google is my best friend, he teaches me everything I need to know.

PM me if you're interested and would like more details. I'm looking to kickass
in whatever role you need filled! I'm a jack-of-all-trades and learn very
quickly. Cheers!

------
kfk
Location: Munich

Remote: Yes

Email: alessiocivitillo@gmail.com

OK, this is going to be a bit off topic for HN, but let me give it a shot. I
work in finance controlling, in a global manufacturing company. I am
interested to see how numbers are crunched and analyzed in other companies, so
I can offer some freelance consulting. I am especially interested in
connecting all kind of data to actual P&L impacts, setting up efficient
controls, better reports, training on financial/controlling/excel stuff (and I
really like to teach). Also, I played a lot with python and web development,
so if you are building any kind of financial system, I can help on the finance
side but I get also the tech side. Anything around finance and financials of a
company really, you can send me an email, I'll read it and if I get interested
I'll see how we can work together.

------
raphaelss
Location: Brazil.

Remote: Yes.

Willint to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: C (SDL, GTK+), C++ (Qt, Boost, Fltk, SFML, Openframeworks),
Java, Python, Ruby, Javascript, Common lisp, Ocaml, Erlang, Smalltalk, Linux,
Openbsd, standard Unix shell and command line tools, Lua, Arduino, Embedded
Linux.

Github: github.com/raphaelss

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: contact@raphaelss.com

I'm a software developer with a bachelor's degree in music composition that is
always willing to learn more. I have experience developing for embedded linux,
dsp systems, audio tools in general, real time interactive systems and desktop
gui and command line applications.

I also have experience with algorithmic/generative music (realtime or not) and
music related tools.

------
tsurantino
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Javascript

Résumé/CV: tsurantino.com/ATsurkan_Resume.pdf

Email: artur@tsurantino.com

I am a recent grad who is looking for product management and related roles. I
have a history of experiences where I've worn many hats, worked with limited
resources, and did whatever it took to deliver. I've shipped at Microsoft and
worked with my school administration, faculty, and student body to have the
first large-scale hackathon hosted at my school. I am looking to take my
background into a role that gives me the responsibility and guidance to make
an impact.

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK

    
    
        Location: SF
        Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
        Willing to relocate: maybe
        Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
        programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby, django, cassandra, python, machine learning
        android, django
        Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply.

I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android app
(java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django (python).
I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API. There's
also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python. It
vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting representation;
the result is that similar questions get grouped together so more people can
get answers to their questions.

Then there's my Ruby/Grape activity stream server. It creates feeds based on
whatever objects you create in the system. I wanted to learn Ruby so this is
the project I've started to do just that!

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
CCharlieLi

      Location: Beijing,China
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Node.js,Python,C++,.Net,PostgreSQL,WebVR
      Résumé/CV(in Chinese): http://www.charlieli.cn/2015/05/29/CV.html
      Résumé/CV(in English): https://cn.linkedin.com/pub/charlie-li/84/4a1/389
      Email: ccharlieli@live.com
    

I am a graduate stu in Chinese Academy of Sciences,and do not get my Master's
degree until June 2016. I had internship experience in Symantec,MS and
Deepglint(a startup in computer vision field) which you can find in my CV. I'm
excited to work with startup guys, they are full of passion and energy, I
learned too much from them, not just the new fantastic technology but also the
way the thought. I find that I have tunnel vision as a student in university,
I am willing to learn more about the world, so I want to go anywhere that I
can get a good chance.Also as a student, it's hard to know what I can (or not)
do in a specific position of a company, I just find I can do front-end/back-
end/data analysis(my research direction) well, and I want to try more, to find
which is the perfect match.

------
lucaspiller
Location: Dubai, UAE (UTC+4)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, planning to move back to Europe in a few months
(somewhere as of yet undecided, I'm originally from the UK)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript (Node, React, jQuery, Backbone),
Erlang, PHP (Wordpress)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=52691687](https://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=52691687),
[https://github.com/lucaspiller](https://github.com/lucaspiller)

Email: luca@stackednotion.com

I'm a full stack developer who seems to focus on maintaining legacy
applications that need some love - it's not what I go out looking for, but
they seem to find me! My last client project involved migrating a bunch of
Rails 1 / 2 applications to new servers and upgrading Ruby / Rails versions to
patch security issues. Before that I was tasked with fixing and releasing a
new Rails application that had been built by an outsourcing team who didn't
really have any clue what they were doing. I'm currently taking a sabbatical
from client work to build my own products in the Wordpress space, but if
something interesting comes along I'm happy to take it on!

------
mutaaf

      Location: Dallas, TX
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Technologies: OS (Linux many flavors, OSX, Windows), databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, MSSQL, MongoDB), Memcached, webservers (Apache, IIS, Express.js), WebAPI, MVC, ASP.NET, C#, Bash, TDD, Agile, PHP, JavaScript, AngularJS, jQuery, Ember.js, Meteor, Gulp, Grunt, Node.js, Sails.js, Git, Subversion, REST API integration, Less, SASS, CSS, HTML, AMQP, TCP, JSON, XML, HTTP, IMAP, SOAP XML, HTTPS, MSMQ, RabbitMQ
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/mutaaf
      Email: mutaaf.aziz@gmail.com
    
    

If your organization needs someone that closes all the issues so fast you
can't believe it, writes clean code, writes the documentation, and then
refactors some ugly piece of code on the other end of your app/site into
something beautiful, I think we may be a good fit. I can code review, write
tests, find ways to make your site/stack/app/build process better, faster,
cheaper, safer. If I don't know it I can definitely learn it. I have worked in
a remote lead role for large enterprises and even been a part of the full
stack development of solutions.

------
pgonzalezalba
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA, Canada or Europe (I have Spanish citizenship)

Technologies: Ruby [on Rails], JavaScript (jQuery, React.js, CoffeeScript, ES6
and ES7), PHP (with and without CakePHP), MySQL, HTML5 and CSS3. Eager to
learn and work with different technologies.

Résumé/CV:
[https://pablogonzalezalba.com/resume.pdf](https://pablogonzalezalba.com/resume.pdf)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/pablogonzalezalba](https://github.com/pablogonzalezalba)

Email: pablo.gonzalez.alba@gmail.com

I am a software developer with 6 years of experience of full stack
development, I have worked with Rails, JavaScript and PHP. I have made apps
working solo, but I like it better when there is a good team to help each
other and improve together.

While I have learned some useful things these years, there is still a lot I
don't know and I am honest to be upfront with it. But I don't lock myself when
facing a new challenge: I search in Google, StackOverflow, I read books, I ask
people for help (in person, mail, twitter, etc.) and I always find a solution
(or present a viable alternative).

If you are working in an interesting project with a cool team, let's talk!

------
farhaven

      Location: Paderborn, Germany (will likely move to Aachen before October 1st)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
        Languages: C, C++, Python, Lua, Go;
        OS: OpenBSD, Linux;
        other technologies: I think I can learn most of what
          I need to get a job done. Am not afraid to ask for
          help :)
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/farhaven
      Email: gbe@unobtanium.de
    

I'm currently finishing my Bachelors Degree in Computer Science and will
likely start my Masters at RWTH Aachen this winter semester. I've lived and
breathed Unix (mostly OpenBSD with some FreeBSD intermingled) and Linux most
of my computing live. I'm a fast learner and open for most areas of work if
they're interesting. Previous job experiences include developing an energy
efficient disk based user space RAID library with an integrated file system,
that sadly didn't make it to market. Most work experience has been in
academia. Currently working on a project that allows running different kinds
of software defined networking applications on a common controller (I mostly
do "plumbing" work).

------
lechuckcaptain
Location: Milan, Italy, Europe

Remote: Yes (preferred solution).

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity.

Technologies: C#, Java, Mobile (Android, Windows Phone), Python, C , HL7, TCL,
T-SQL, SQLite

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lechuckcaptain](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/lechuckcaptain)

Email: lechuckcaptain at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/lechuckcaptain](https://github.com/lechuckcaptain)

About me: I have a Master degree in Information Technology with from the
University of Milan. I love investigating and learn new languages and
technologies.

During my full time job I'm a senior developer in a geographical distributed
team of a big health care company. I'm responsible for the evaluation,
analysis, development and support of integrations with external systems both
with HL7 standard and custom protocols interfaces.

During my free time I'm a passionate Android Developer, with published apps in
the Google Play store ([https://goo.gl/GAof64](https://goo.gl/GAof64)) and one
library into the Maven Central Repository. My Android app project experience,
includes: concept development, project planning, research, development,
(automated) testing, debugging, continuous integration, publishing apps to the
Google Play store and app maintenance.

Upon contact, I can make myself available through email, skype, and phone.
Please include a little about the opportunity when making contact. I will
reply in either case.

------
archseer
Full-stack Software Engineer

Location: Ljubljana, Slovenia (currently)

    
    
      Remote: yes!
      Willing to relocate: yes (Japan, maybe Singapore, Hong Kong)
      Technologies: expertise in Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Golang, JavaScript, node.js tiny bits of Clojure, Elixir
    
      website: http://mxxn.io
      github: https://github.com/archSeer
      email: hello <at> mxxn.io
      resume: per request
    

I'm primarily a rubyist, but I think languages are an implementation detail,
and I'm comfortable in any language. I like to tackle hard engineering
problems, my main expertise is optimizing performance of large scale web
applications. Last position was Project Lead on a medium sized Rails codebase.
I've also worked for YC startups before.

All of my work experience so far being remote, I'm comfortable doing work long
distance and adapting my hours to other timezones. I'm responsible enough to
manage my own time and get work done.

Active in open-source, doing a variety of different project, currently a 2D
game engine built from scratch with OpenGL, C++ and mruby, soon to be cross-
compiled to the web with emscripten.

How can I help your startup? Get in touch.

------
LankyDataGeek
Location: DFW

Remote: No. Would prefer not to work remote, but willing to relocate.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, SQL, VB/VBA, HTML/CSS, Basics of C/C++, SSRS

Résumé: [http://timothybramlett.com/resume](http://timothybramlett.com/resume)

Email: timothy.bramlett@gmail.com

Summary: I love my current job, but I am also interested in getting into a
more traditional software development role or possibly an analytics role where
I get to work with massive datasets.

I just want to continue to learn more about programming and to use it to solve
real world problems! Currently I primarily use Python, SQL, and VBA to develop
financial models, build analytics/reporting, and to automate business
processes.

On my own time I am an amatuer web developer and have experience with creating
websites/apps using Linux, Apache2, HTML/CSS, JavaScript and Python-Flask.

If it matters, I have a Bachelors in Acccounting, an MBA in Accounting, and am
planning on starting a Computer Science conversion degree in September. To
prepare for the degree I am currently going through Harvard's CS50 on EDX.

Website: [http://timothybramlett.com](http://timothybramlett.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybbramlett](https://www.linkedin.com/in/timothybbramlett)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/TimothyBramlett](https://twitter.com/TimothyBramlett)

------
genericone

      Location: San Francisco / SF Peninsula
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Will consider, depending on the opportunity
      Technologies: Python, C# (Xamarin, Visual Studio), Java (Android, ADT, Android Studio, Eclipse), AutoHotkey, C++, C, VB, and the usual suite of word processing, presentation, spreadsheet software.
      Résumé/CV: 
        https://linkedin.com/in/proericchan
        https://gitlab.com/xgenericx/Resume/blob/master/Resume_Eric_Chan_Aug2015.pdf
      Email: xgenericx@gmail.com
    

Robotics Software Applications Engineer with 4+ years in Semiconductor and
Industrial Automation. I pride myself in my ability to see sources of workflow
inefficiency, and act on my observations to improve myself and others.

Currently I operate in a role I consider to be 60% technical, and 40% people.
Written specifications and requirements are only ever half the story, the
other half of project delivery requires continuous communication, swift
iteration, and an unwavering patience for finding the truth.

I always an make earnest effort to learn and perform to the best of my
abilities.

------
akhnf
Location: Selangor, Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript, AngularJS, node.js (currently
learning), Java, Spring, git, SVN

Résumé/CV: [https://www.visualcv.com/haneef-abdul-
karim?access=8ua7orwat...](https://www.visualcv.com/haneef-abdul-
karim?access=8ua7orwatEq)

Email: ab.k.haneef@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/akhnf](https://github.com/akhnf)

Hi, I'm currently seeking a position as an entry-level/junior web developer.

Previously, I was a Java developer for HP Malaysia for 1 year and 1 month. I
worked with a distributed team consisted of people from Malaysia, USA,
Romania, Poland and the UK.

My task was to help on-board HP's client using a combination of coding in
Spring and also Oracle DDL and DML scripts. I also developed an internal app
for reporting and presenting Production errors using AngularJS, Bootstrap for
the front-end and Spring for the back-end. It was from here that I fell in
love with AngularJS and front-end development as a whole.

Feel free to drop me an email for any further questions.

------
Shadow6363
Location: Hershey, PA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most definitely

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Java, SQL, Linux, HTML, CSS

Résumé:
[https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf](https://github.com/Shadow6363/Resume/blob/master/resume.pdf)

Email: Christopher.Ryan.Cope@gmail.com

Looking to do something new and interesting somewhere warmer than the
northeastern U.S.

------
allanesquina
Location: Brazil, São Paulo

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:no

Technologies: Javascript, nodejs, angularjs, backbonejs, css3, sass, less,
stylus, html5, PageSpeed, mongoDB, mysql, SQL Server, python, php

Résumé/CV:

My name is Allan Esquina, I'm a web developer focusing on performance and
automation. I've been studying new technologies everyday. Nowadays, I'm the
maintainer of JavaScript: The Right Way ([https://github.com/braziljs/js-the-
right-way](https://github.com/braziljs/js-the-right-way)) and owner of the
RincoJS organization
([https://github.com/rincojs/](https://github.com/rincojs/)), both open source
projects. I've been working on a static site generator called Rinco SG as
well. Looking forward for a remote opportunity.

Links:

Github: [https://github.com/allanesquina](https://github.com/allanesquina)

Codepen.io: [http://codepen.io/allanesquina/](http://codepen.io/allanesquina/)

Linkedin:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/allanesquina](https://br.linkedin.com/in/allanesquina)

Projects

RincoSG: [https://github.com/rincojs/rinco-
staticgen](https://github.com/rincojs/rinco-staticgen)

Js The Right Way:
[http://www.jstherightway.org/](http://www.jstherightway.org/)

Email: allan.esquina@gmail.com loloudxur@gmail.com

------
gbraad
Full stack engineer who's proficient with modern technologies for web, mobile
and desktop development. Technology agnostic, and more than willing to step
outside of my comfort zone. Excellent technical skills in a wide-range of
principles; from software delivery, continuous integration and deployment, to
testing and performance tuning.

Location: Beijing, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not preferred, but would consider

Technologies: HTML5 & Friends, JavaScript (Angular, React), .NET, Java,
Python, Cucumber, SAML, Cordova, hardware, IoT, Android, FirefoxOS, and wide
variety of supporting technologies

Résumé/CV: [http://gbraad.nl/resume/](http://gbraad.nl/resume/),
[http://linkedin.com/in/gbraad/](http://linkedin.com/in/gbraad/),
[http://gbraad.nl/](http://gbraad.nl/),
[http://github.com/gbraad](http://github.com/gbraad)

Email: me@gbraad.nl

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Angular, React, Go, Haskell, SQL

Résumé/CV: [http://ge.tt/1ocqibL2/v/0](http://ge.tt/1ocqibL2/v/0)

Email: c@chrisbolton.me

Hey all! My name's Chris. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate [But currently in Delhi]

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A fitness subscription app [in-progress]

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
sulami
I'm mainly a backend/infrastructure guy, but open for anything interesting,
Haskell convert as of last year, before that a lot of C and Python, religious
user of vim and git. Also did some stuff with XCB, Wayland, SDL and even the
Linux kernel before, although mainly for fun. I maintain a couple of open-
source projects of mine, including a X11 window manager, a Python benchmark
framework, a simple 3D engine and some smaller utilities.

Github: [https://github.com/sulami](https://github.com/sulami)

    
    
      Location: Duisburg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Generally yes
      Technologies: Haskell, C, Python, some Go,
                    Yesod, Django, Flask,
                    Linux internals,
                    various DBs (MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, memcached),
                    (neo)vim, git, make, cabal & stack, pip, virtualenv
      Email: sulami@peerwire.org

------
kronos_vano
Location: Moscow, UTC+3 Remote: yep Willing to relocate: not right now, mb in
the future Technologies: Ruby, MongoDB, AMQP, Go, Clojure, AWS, Chef, Git.
Résumé/CV: on request Email: my nickname till "_" at realisticgroup dot com
Important: I spent all my career (from 2006) building projects in ruby, and
I'm about to move on. I'm interested in joining some project on early stage to
get real world experience with clojure/go (or even with erlang/ocaml) and to
improve my english communication skills. I would like to spend with your
project no more than 20h/week with low rate for the first couple of months. I
totally don't like: php, python, perl, windows, rails, socials networks,
outsourcing and boring client-side (making forms with bootstrap isn't for me).
And I'm not a freelancer and want to be attended to one project for a long
time.

Feel free to send any questions to my email.

------
mailshanx
Expertise in all areas of data science: machine learning, optimization,
statistics, big data architecture. If your company generates large amounts of
data, i can help you exploit it and build production machine learning systems
and / or data science teams.

Top 2% world rank on Kaggle.com. History of building a number of data driven
products and systems, some of which have resulted in a 13x improvement in key
business metrics. Speaking engagements at conferences such as Europython,
published research in machine learning and advanced degree from the top ranked
university in Asia.

Location: Singapore.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Stack: Python Data Stack(Numpy, Pandas, Scipy, Scikit-Learn).

Java, Hadoop / Hive / Spark.

Contact:
[https://sg.linkedin.com/in/mailshanx](https://sg.linkedin.com/in/mailshanx) /
mailshanx at yahoo dot co dot in

Get in touch with me, i'll be happy to talk to you :)

------
ilaksh
Location: Ft. Worth (maybe SoCal/OC)

Remote: Yes :)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Currently mainly Node.js, HTML5, React, Docker, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/jasonlivesay](http://registry.jsonresume.org/jasonlivesay)

Email: ithkuil@gmail.com

Random videos of demoable HTML5 projects:

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WAUpA7yDEY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WAUpA7yDEY) * [https://vimeo.com/56303900](https://vimeo.com/56303900) * [https://vimeo.com/50111926](https://vimeo.com/50111926) * [https://vimeo.com/127443534](https://vimeo.com/127443534) * [https://vimeo.com/43784316](https://vimeo.com/43784316)

------
Wargog
Location: Pennsylvania, United States Remote: Required Willing to relocate:
Impossible at this time Technologies/Skills: PHP, Linux, Unity, C#, HTML/CSS,
Javascript, Stripe (Not really a technology, but its good to know how to use
an API), Tech Support, Customer Support GitHub:
[https://github.com/Wargog](https://github.com/Wargog) Résumé:
[https://joshstroup.me/resume.pdf](https://joshstroup.me/resume.pdf) Email:
josh<at>joshstroup<dot>me

I am a mostly back-end developer that dabbles in in more
languages/frameworks/engine than is probably healthy. I am most skilled in
PHP, and am using it and Stripe's API I am working on a payment solution to
bill customers of my company, Omaco Studio, which I man part time mostly as a
hobby.

------
mitchellbryson
Location: Sheffield, UK Remote: Yes (I have a separate, dedicated office in
Sheffield) Willing to relocate: Possibly Technologies: Designer & Developer:
HTML5, CSS (Sass/Less), Javascript (jQuery, Angular, Backbone, Cordova),
Integration into Ruby on Rails and similar frameworks, worked with API's.
Portfolio: [http://mitchbryson.com](http://mitchbryson.com) Email:
email@mitchbryson.com

Here's what I do best: - Planning: wireframes, on paper or in Balsamiq -
Concepts: Photoshop mock-ups of pages and flows - Build: HTML, CSS and JS. I
prefer HAML, SASS and CoffeeScript - Integration: I can integrate into any app
or framework. I've been a designer/developer since 2002. For the last 5 years,
I've been focused on helping start-ups design and build their products.
Thanks!

------
bryanvzz
Location: Monterrey, Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to US, Canada or some Euro-countries

Technologies: Python, JavaScript, AJAX, HTML, CSS, Web Development, Full Stack
Developer

Résumé/CV:
[https://mx.linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz](https://mx.linkedin.com/in/bryanvzz)

Email: egovzz@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/egovzz](https://github.com/egovzz)

Full Stack developer, 3+ years of experience. Most of my experience is
developing wep apps for the internal use of the business using Python as
backend, JavaScript, HTML, CSS as frontend, AJAX to make them dynamic, MySql
for the data management and Linux in the server. Right now I'm taking
Udacity's Full stack Nanodegree mostly for make a portfolio, since most of my
previous work area tools for internal use and I had not permitted to show the
code.

------
kageneko
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Javascript, Perl, Angular, Ionic and Cordova, some C and
C++

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/herrevilkitten/resume/blob/master/Resume....](https://github.com/herrevilkitten/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf)

Email: eric@kidderberg.us

Like to learn and experiment with other technologies. Unfortunately, not in a
position to relocate at the moment. Most of my experience is full-stack with
java, perl, and javascript. I have done a bit of mobile development, including
an application for Georgia Tech that was developed using Ionic:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.gatech.GTS...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=edu.gatech.GTSchedule)

It's in need of an update.

------
jayhuang
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML(5), CSS(3), Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js, Angular.js),
LESS/SASS, Git/SVN, Bower, Grunt, Protractor/Selenium, PHP (CakePHP,
CodeIgniter, SlimPHP), Java, RESTful APIs, MongoDB, MySQL, MSSQL, Oracle, HANA

Focus on web development technologies, with experience on both the front and
back-end. More recently focusing on front-end work; having users happy to
interact with something I've built is what keeps me motivated.

Most recent project has been architecting and leading a team of 12 developers
to build a next generation SaaS crowdfunding platform with a front-end built
in AngularJS.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/db29lpydd6ag6uo/Jay%20Huang%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: See resume

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yep. Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Web
Development(PHP,Python, rails, Java,C# in particular or any language in
general)

Résumé/CV: Profile at:
[https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile),
contact via email for formal CV, if necessary.

Email: kadnan(at)gmail.com

Something to Say: I am not looking for something specific. I am a quick
learner and can learn anything, specially if it sounds interesting. I am
trying to pursue my career in field of "Data Science"(ahem) and already have
given one to two years to excel in this direction. I mostly code in Python and
PHP. I love making scrappers, browser extensions and stories.

I also blog at: [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me/)

Thanks

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets, with
published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app project experience, includes: product
concept development, project planning, research, algorithm development,
programming, testing, debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and
app maintenance.

Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Email: ken.compxpress@gmail.com

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
chrismorgan
Location: Melbourne, Australia (GMT+1000–GMT+1100)

Remote: yes ( _only_ remote, actually—I want to move out into the country next
year to an area with good NBN-powered Internet supply)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Rust, Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JavaScript (plenty more, but that
lot represents my primary experience and the ones I am expert in)

Résumé/CV:
[http://chrismorgan.info/resume.html](http://chrismorgan.info/resume.html)

Email: me@chrismorgan.info

I’m a full-stack developer who works mostly with the web. I enjoy backend work
deep in the bowels of a system, and I enjoy fiddly adjustment on the front-
end. Usability and performance (normally in that order) are my two favourite
topics. I’m more full-stack than full-stack normally means, too, for I write
things like high-performance HTTP libraries for fun.

------
chrxn
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NYC, Oslo, Amsterdam, or any other city with competitive
pay

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, Python, Java, Play Framework, Javascript,
React, jQuery, Bootstrap

Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/chrxn](http://linkedin.com/in/chrxn)

Email: chrxin@gmail.com

I'm a recent grad, but I'm quick on my feet and hungry to work on a product
that changes lives and inspires. I am eager to work on a team that is cohesive
and synergistic. I just finished my last contract, and I'm on the hunt for
something that is meaningful work for me instead of taking any old gig. I'm
flexible with location and I'm willing to bend myself to learn. I'll be an
asset to anyone that gives me the opportunity to prove it. Let's work
together! Send me an email today!

------
Yanwen

      Location: Mountain View, CA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript, AngularJS
    
      Résumé/CV: 
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/yanwenwang
      https://github.com/yanwenwang/
    
      Email: yanwenwwang@gmail.com

------
yogodoshi
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: only after mid 2016

Technologies: Ruby/ Rails, Javascript/ jQuery, HTML5, CSS3, MongoDB, Redis,
PostgreSQL...

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yogodoshi)

I graduated in Digital Design but I'm really a Rails/ front-end developer with
9+ years of experience. I code taking in account aspects like: SEO, usability
and other areas of User Experience.

I have built dozens of personal projects, from blogs to social networks and
MVPs for startups in only 48h with 3-4 people on the team.

I'm used to work remotely but I've never worked with people from all around
the globe, that would be awesome. And I'm looking for work that is different
than what I'm used to: early life startups.

------
penguinlinux
Location: New York Remote: Not now Relocation: No Technologies. I am a DevOps
engineer with time to work on consulting gigs. I have worked in large
infrastructures dealing with high traffic sites with millions of users, lots
of caching, load balancing and database optimizations. I've solved a lot of
conflicts dealing with process by introducing best principles for local
development, testing environments, continuous deployments, provisioning and
configuration of application servers using Ansible and AWS CLI, configured AWS
autoscaling, load balancers, AWS VPC's. Also if anyone is interested in
support for their hadoop environment or planning to use Hadoop, Storm, kafka
in their environment I can help with that too. Thanks for reading.

contact: marcovnyc at gmail dot com

------
Campbellb
Location: San Francisco, CA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Maybe
Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JS, node.js, HTML/CSS, jquery, pentesting
Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/uprk6yijlmagh8v/CampbellResume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/uprk6yijlmagh8v/CampbellResume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: Campbellb@gmail.com

Hi! I'm a recent graduate of DevBootcamp in San Francisco, CA. I'm looking for
a web developer position, I am a front-end developer with a strong interest in
security. Check out my Github:
[https://github.com/campbellb](https://github.com/campbellb)

Invite me to any hackathons in the Bay Area - I'd love to work on a team with
some of you.

------
git-pull
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Not at the moment

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Node, Express / Sails, PHP, Backbone,
React, CSS, Linux, FreeBSD, Bootstrap, Material-UI, MySQL, Postgres, Stripe,
AWS (EC2, S3, EBS), Fabric, Saltstack

Github: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Open source commits: [https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

Email: tony(at)git-pull.com

I'm a full stack developer. I work on projects regularly using with hipchat /
slack / skype / irc. Pivotal / aha. scrum / agile. I love writing well-
documented, working code and shipping. Love working with teams :) Love to give
back upstream to open source projects.

Thanks! :)

------
p4wnc6
Location: Cambridge, MA

Remote: Yes (but I prefer to be on-site).

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Cython, Haskell, C, LLVM, Postgres, MySQL,
numpy/pandas/sklearn/IPython, machine learning, computational Bayesian
statistics, stochastic optimization, Python C API, careful attention to
quality and design.

Résumé/CV: Please request via email. Also see my profile on Stack Overflow: <
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ely](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ely)
>.

Email: spearsem@gmail.com

I'm a scientific and statistical computing professional. I enjoy working on
backend analytics systems, applied modeling problems, and performance-critical
applications. I have experience in quantitative finance, education technology,
and consulting.

------
krapp

        Location: Waco, Austin, TX area
        Remote: yes
        Relocation: yes
        Technologies: PHP, HTML & CSS, JS, C#, SQL
        Resume: linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp
                behance.net/kennethrapp
                github.com/kennethrapp
        Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com
    
    

I'm currently completing an associates' degree in business application
programming at a technical college, and apart from various freelance jobs I
have worked at a local social media startup and developed a parts catalog for
an online storefront. I am also a hobbyist game programmer playing around with
C++ and SDL. I also have a graphic design degree and former experience in
television production and news editing.

------
levantina

      Location: Rome, IT
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, Wolfram Language, LaTeX, Python, learning R
      Résumé/CV: 
    	- CV: chaoslikehome.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/cv_vbiaginishort.pdf 
    	- Blog with projects: chaoslikehome.wordpress.com
    	- GitHub: github.com/levantina
    	- Linkedin: it.linkedin.com/in/biaginivalentina
      Email: vbiagini@gmail.com
    

I have a Master’s Degree in Statistical Physics. I have a significant
experience in programming, analyzing real systems to extract meaningful
information through statistical inference and modelling, in particular in
complex networks analysis. I am motivated, hard worker and always curious.

------
gpickett00

      Location: San Francisco
      
      Remote: Yes
      
      Willing to relocate: No
      
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, UI/UX development
      
      Résumé/CV: http://pickettg.me/files/pickettgeorge.pdf
      
      Email: gpickett00@gmail.com

------
NhanH
Location: CA, US

Remote: I'm looking for remote ONLY.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Clojure, Java, PHP with the appropriate ecosystem for
each languages. Also the usual SQL, redis, activeMQ etc. stuffs.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/1jrl2okb7rn1xa1/NhanHo-
Resume.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1jrl2okb7rn1xa1/NhanHo-
Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: human@nhanho.me

I'm working mostly on backend stuffs nowadays, but am capable of doing pretty
much to get a website/web services up and running (yes, including reasonable
sys admin works). Right now, I'm looking for some part time/ contract remote
works. If you have something that is in need of a hand, please get in contact!

------
ntide

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Open to remote and on-site roles
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, node.js/npm, Go (golang). Lots of experience with Backbone and Marionette.
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/48002521/Tu_Jason_resume.pdf 
      Email: jasontu4@gmail.com
    

My specialty is front-end development. I write clean markup, BEM-structured
SCSS, and modular, unit-tested JavaScript. I know vanilla CSS and JS extremely
well. (Closures are my jam!)

If you're looking for a solid, efficient front-end developer to add to your
team, look no further. Feel free to shoot me an e-mail at jasontu4@gmail.com.

------
robynexton
Her | YCS15 | Full Stack Engineer | SF | Onsite Check us out:
[http://weareher.com](http://weareher.com)

What we’re up to: Her is helping women meet each other. Right now we’re
completely focussed on the lesbian & queer community. We look closely at how
women use products and communicate differently, to create an app that makes it
as easy as possible for women to start talking to each other. No matter where
you live in the world or what your sexuality is, we’re the app that helps you
meet other women.

We’re coming out of YC now & have previously been funded and are looking for
more team mates as we’re growing real fast.

Senior Full Stack Engineer: * Go * PHP * MySQL

Interested? robyn@weareher.com

~~~
mirashii
I think you may have wanted to post this in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9996333)
for better visibility.

~~~
robynexton
TY!

------
Lramseyer
Location: Midwest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

Hardware - Mixed signal ASIC Hardware validation; High speed signal
processing/communication; Photonics - optics, Imaging, and Image Processing
(education only)

Software: C/C++ (firmware), Perl, TCL, Matlab, Python (minimal experience),
Java (College only)

Résumé/CV: by request

Email: domain - gmail; address - laramseyer

I am currently employed as a Computer Engineer at a tech company (2.5 years of
experience, and a BS EE.) I primarily work on integrating hardware into a mass
produced product. I enjoy programming, but have a strong hardware background
and would prefer to work for a hardware startup. I am a very passionate
person, and I ultimately hope to work somewhere that makes an impact in the
third world.

------
felipegalvao

      Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
      Remote: Ok
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Django, Python, HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap, Javascript / jQuery
      Résumé/CV: http://felipegalvao.com.br/en/
      Email: contato@felipegalvao.com.br
    

Hi, my name is Felipe Galvao. I would love to work on some interesting
programming problems and projects. I have experience with Python/Django,
HTML5, CSS, Bootstrap and Javascript / jQuery. Currently improving my Rails
skills. You can also check some of my code on
[https://github.com/felipegalvao](https://github.com/felipegalvao)

------
subrat_rout
Location: San Francisco Bay Area Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Only San
Francisco Bay Area Technologies: HTML, CSS,JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, MySQL,
PostgreSQL and Angular.js. Resume: subratrout.com Github:subratarout

Self taught, passionate about programming, web development especially full
stack web development using JavaScript, ruby on rails and/or MEAN stack.
Recently,completed Front End web development NanoDegree program from Udacity
and Full Stack Web developer program at Coding Dojo, San Jose. If you want a
rockstar/ninja then perhaps you should not hire me. Not at that level yet.
However I will put my 110% effort to work as an Intern or Junior Developer.

------
sfythe
Location: Washington, DC/Nova

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++ (w/boost), python, linux, AMQP, MySQL

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3xTtjze6ftUVFJjY3A0a2ZHOGc/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [https://www.github.com/sfpiano](https://www.github.com/sfpiano)

LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/sfiorell

Email: sfpiano (google mail)

Most recent/notable work centers on designing and developing new transport
architecture based on AMQP/GPB to replace legacy CORBA framework. I enjoy
designing tools/libraries/frameworks for use in other projects.

------
dustingetz
Location: Philly

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Clojure, ClojureScript

Isomorphic ClojureScript app in production, full stack web apps, ReactJS
expert--using since release in 2013, built two enterprise grade frontends in
ReactJS (designed and led implementation - 50 to 100 pages of wireframes), two
open source React libraries, multiple conference talks and workshops. Looking
for Clojure and ClojureScript work. Javascript gigs = contract only.

[https://github.com/dustingetz](https://github.com/dustingetz)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustingetz)

Email: dustin.getz@gmail.com

~~~
asolove
How are you still looking after posting last month? It's an embarrassment to
the industry if there isn't an awesome opportunity out there for you.

------
jmcginley9

      Location: New York City
      Remote: No 
      Relocation: Maybe
      Technologies: Currently focused on HTML / CSS.  
        Looking to  focus on server side dev next.
      Email:jmcginley9@gmail.com
      
    

Linked In:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnmcginley9](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnmcginley9)

Ideally I'm looking to join as a junior developer with mentors to help build
my skill set with Ruby/RoR or python/Django. I've started picking up coding
recently and love it! I'm open to junior developer or internship positions.
Thanks!

------
arcadius
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Sure

Technologies: HTML/css/js, Python & Flask, Ruby & Sinatra & Rails, PostgreSQL.
I once poked Node.js.

Email: duncan.mackey@gmail.com

Student at University of Washington looking for internship (or part time work)
doing frontend or backend web development.

------
Achorny
Location: Rockland, Maine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, jQuery, GIS (PostGIS, OpenLayers,
Leaflet, Geoserver, Smallworld), Postgres, SQLite, some C#, some Java, some
DevOps

Résumé/CV: [http://brad.xyz/](http://brad.xyz/)

Email: brad@logicalchaos.com

Eight years of experience developing geospatial and location-aware web apps
and tools using a wide variety of languages, tools, and environments. Primary
developer of a product for GPS-based gas leak survey tracking that has
recorded 75 million GPS points representing 75,000 miles of surveying. I was
involved in all aspects of product development/management from day one.

------
doorty
Location: US Citizen on European Time Zone

Remote: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty](https://www.linkedin.com/in/doorty)

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10756405/Brent%20Daugher...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10756405/Brent%20Daugherty%20Resume.pdf)

Web: [http://doorty.com](http://doorty.com)

Tech: AngularJS, Ionic, HTML5, JavaScript, Cordova/PhoneGap Apps, Web Apps,
Mobile Web Apps

What: Past experience developing full-stack apps: both freelance and managing
teams on larger projects.

Email: brent-AT-doorty.com

------
verkaufer
Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Absolutely. Only to the Portland, OR area, though.

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Python(+Flask/Django), MySQL, PostreSQL,
Javascript(+jQuery), AngularJS, Java, Titanium, PhoneGap/Cordova, some
Ruby/Ruby on Rails, HTML5/CSS3/SaSS/LESS

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/davidsgunter](https://linkedin.com/in/davidsgunter),
[http://davidgunter.ca](http://davidgunter.ca),
[https://github.com/verkaufer](https://github.com/verkaufer)

Email: david@davidgunter.ca

------
edimaudo
Location:Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to reolocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML,CSS, Javascript, python, VBA, SQl Server, SSRS, little of
vbscript, COBOL, R and SAS

Resume:[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/esudo](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/esudo)

[http://codepen.io/edimaudo/](http://codepen.io/edimaudo/)

[https://github.com/edimaudo](https://github.com/edimaudo)

I have a degree in management/industrial engineering. Self taught programmer.
From a work perspective, I enjoy process (re)design, strategic thinking,
business analytics and automation.

------
philous
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Discussable

Technologies: .NET C#, Xamarin, Javascript (Angular, Node.js etc), HTML/CSS
(SASS, LESS)

Resume/CV:
[http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous](http://lv.linkedin.com/in/philous)

Email: philgsky <at> outlook <dot> com

I'm a fullstack developer with strong .NET background (over 8 years
experience) and front end experience. Currently developing applications for
mobile phones and tablets. Providing full package services from application
design creation to development for all platforms (iOS, Android, Windows).
Looking for remote projects.

------
hakandilek

      Location: Nuremberg, Germany  
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Full Stack Developer mainly focusing on JavaEE, Spring, JPA, 
      Android, Cordova, Ionic, AngularJS
      Email: hakan@dilek.me

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
sstradling
Location: Santa Fe, NM

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, please (prefer Phoenix, AZ area)

Tech: JavaScript/Node.js (also Java, but that's ancient history)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sethstradling](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sethstradling)
(full resume on request)

email:seth<at>simplelunch.co

I'm a research analyst (some competitive/market intelligence background) with
experience with stats and software. It's not quite reflected in my
profile/resume, but I'm the guy my teams depend on to learn new stuff and
actually make things work (technical or not).

------
pinewurst
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes (US/Canada)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, Linux, R (an awful language), Python, HPC

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: bellwether10@gmail.com

I've done a wide variety of things, from AI (rules systems) to network
management systems, storage, biological statistical modeling and HPC
management infrastructure/operations. I've transitioned mostly away from
software to sales/marketing/technology evangelist/quasi-wannabe-product
manager, though I still cobble together custom tools for necessity or
amusement.

Not totally sure what I'm looking for, other than I'll know it when I see it
(to paraphrase Potter Stewart).

------
rcanepa
Location: Santiago, Chile Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
\- Web development (advance): Python (Django, Flask, Numpy, SciPy), Javascript
(AngularJS, JQuery), WebGL, PostgreSQL, MySQL \- Other languages/technologies
C++ / OpenGL (intermediate), Racket, Octave/Matlab (intermediate), Torch
(basic-learning) Résumé/CV:
[http://rcanepa.github.io/resume/Renzo_Canepa_CV_EN.docx.pdf](http://rcanepa.github.io/resume/Renzo_Canepa_CV_EN.docx.pdf)
Email: r.canepa.g@gmail.com

------
codez
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: front end tech so JS, CSS, HTML, jade, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, node, stylus, sass, less, angular, backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
TDD, HTML5 Canvas etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [http://jh3y.github.io](http://jh3y.github.io)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Open to different types of opportunity whether it be development or
consultancy or anything else you might come up with(currently
freelance/contract). Check out my code/site and hopefully hear from you!

------
DavidPP
Location: Canada (BC / QC) Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: can travel
Technologies: AngularJS, Ionic, Cordova, Email: david.paquet@okam.ca Resume :
portfolio available

I am a co-founder of a digital labs in Canada, we have a small team composed
of UX, visual design and AngularJS (specialized in mobile). We work on our own
product, but we also do consulting for other startups to fund our labs.

Can definitely help (no string) attached if you have any questions about
hiring freelancers in Canada (good exchange rate) or about hybrid mobile apps.
(no, they don't always suck).

------
dizzystar
Location: Austin, TX (recent transplant)

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Possibly, but I'd prefer to stay in Austin for now

Technologies: PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, Clojure, Python

Resume: Please see my github profile for my personal projects at
[https://github.com/dt1?tab=repositories](https://github.com/dt1?tab=repositories).
My current project is omark, written in Python, PostgreSQL, PL/pgSQL, and C.

Resume on request. My work history is closer to business analysis, data
analysis, and management. Looking to break into the programming industry full
time.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
adamheath
Location: San Francisco, CA -> Malaysia or UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, CSS, HTML, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/adamheath](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/adamheath)

Email: adam@adamheath.me

Primarily a Javascript developer, with a passion for speed, metrics and user
experience. Recently playing around with Web Components (via Polymer) which
feels very much like the future!

I am British and currently in San Francisco, but plan to move back to Malaysia
later this year (3+ years experience working remote from there). Open to
relocation.

------
nulldata
Location: Vordingborg, Denmark.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unless it's to Copenhagen then it's not an option.

Technologies: C, C++, Rust, Haskell, Python, Javascript, Golang, Flask, Redis,
Snap.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/nulldatamap/](https://github.com/nulldatamap/)

Email: nulldatamap@gmail.com

I've been programming for soon 9 years, mostly focusing on systems
programming. I've been exploring a wide space of technologies and have a easy
time picking up new language and frameworks. I'm looking for my first official
job as a programmer.

------
sinak
If you're commenting, please make sure to upvote.

This post has more comments than it does upvotes, which means it flags the
"flame-war detector" and will receive less visibility than it would otherwise.

------
ccvannorman
Location: SF

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Unity3D, Django/Python, js/css/html
    
      Résumé/CV: charlievannorman.com / mathbreakers.com
    
      Email: charlie@mathbreakers.com
    

I have done contracting in the biotech/medical industry before, and I'm
looking to do more. My specialty is creating 3-D environments and simulations
for biological interactions. My last gig was for 3Scan where I made a mouse-
brain flying game for Oculus Rift using Unity.

I'm not interested in full-time work.

------
thwllms

      Location: Northern Virginia / Washington DC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends
      Technologies: Python (esp. IPython, numpy, Flask, sqlalchemy, pymongo) 
                    JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Git, 
                    analytical GIS (ArcGIS, arcpy, Fiona, QGIS)
      Website: http://www.thwllms.com
      Email: thwllms at gmail
      Resume: Available on request - just shoot me an email.
    

Passionate coder with a background in civil/environmental engineering. Big fan
of GIS. Looking to do something new.

------
splix

      Location: Siberia, Russia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Possible
      Technologies: Java, Groovy, Clojure, Google Cloud & Appengine, Javascript
      Résumé/CV: http://careers.stackoverflow.com/iartamonov 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorartamonov
      Email: igor@artamonov.ru
    

10+ years in Java and related tech, mostly consumer web or data mining. Also
distributed systems, information security, data analysis, modern js
frameworks, APIs, whole web stack.

------
jvj
Location: Bangkok, Thailand and Helsinki, Finland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: R, Java, C, C++, C#, Objective C, Python, Perl, PHP, Javascript,
iOS, Android, ASP.NET, J2EE, HTML5, CSS, SQL, HPC, AWS, Git, GIS, Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://iki.fi/~jvj/cv.pdf](http://iki.fi/~jvj/cv.pdf)

Email: jvj@iki.fi

Github: [https://github.com/statguy/](https://github.com/statguy/)

I have 10 years of versatile experience in IT and data analysis. Looking for
software developer and data scientist positions.

------
broham
Location: Virginia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies/Skills: Systems/Network Administration, Network Engineering,
Website Maintenance & Administration (HTML, CSS, jQuery, SQL, and CMS),
Telephony (VoIP and PBX), Desktop & Mobile Support, Help Desk, Audio/Visual
Equipment, Graphic Design. _Considerable experience with small & medium sized
businesses - mostly Windows shops, but Linux experience as well._

Résumé/CV: [https://app.box.com/resume-cv](https://app.box.com/resume-cv)

Email: broham@outlook.com

------
zvanness
Location: Washington D.C. and San Francisco

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Yup

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, Swift, Xcode, HTML,
CSS, SQL.

Resume: Will be sent upon request

Email: zach@breue.com

I'm a full stack developer and designer. To see some of my recent work:
[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

I'm currently offering a service where i'll build you a neat minimal lovable
product for a fixed $9K and ship in 4 weeks.

------
paulojreis
Location: Portugal

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: During the next two years, no.

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS. Frameworks: Backbone.js, AngularJS.
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt).

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm a UX expert, PhD, favoring "speculative" work with users (ethnographic-
oriented methods such as job shadowing, contextual interviews). Currently -
and since I started my career - most of my job is front-end web development (8
years experience).

------
Mannheimblack
Location: Edinburgh, United Kingdom

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but only viable for a very good offer.

Technologies: QA (manual & automated). Also entry-level PHP & Javascript,
which I'm keen to develop further. Keen on working within the Agile
development model; I've found it particularly productive.

Resumé/CV: [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/ian-
mulliner/102/525/a01](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/ian-mulliner/102/525/a01)

Email: ian.d.mulliner@gmail.com

------
syed123
Location: San Francisco Remote: Yes Relocation: Yes Technologies: Product
management, growth hacking,branding, pr, quantitative analysis, qualitative
analysis good with the usual mix of Office, Google Apps, Trello, Slack,
Basecamp, etc. Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/syedshuttari](http://www.linkedin.com/in/syedshuttari)
Founded [http://www.LetsLunch.com](http://www.LetsLunch.com)

------
siscia
Location: Europe

Remote: Definitely

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: Clojure, Python, Javascript, ClojureScript, Elixir, C/C++

Résumé/CV: CV on request

LinkedIn:
[https://it.linkedin.com/in/mosciattisimone](https://it.linkedin.com/in/mosciattisimone)

Blog:
[http://siscia.github.io/archive.html](http://siscia.github.io/archive.html)

Email: simone@mweb.biz

I am a backed developer interested in High Scalable, Distribute system, I work
mainly with clojure and I am studying Elixir/Erlang/OTP

------
gopstopushka
Location: Frankfurt, Germany

Remote: yes (for a German legal entity only)

Willing to relocate: possible, but not sooner than 2017

Technologies: Linux, Windows, Ruby, C/C++, PowerShell, Chef, Amazon AWS,
Icinga, HTML/CSS, KVM, Cloud Computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://registry.jsonresume.org/misha_z](https://registry.jsonresume.org/misha_z)
(password: job2015)

Email: see CV

computer science PhD - 31 years old, 12 years international work experience -
interests: music, travelling, literature, sports, science - eager to learn
smth new

------
LiweiZ
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (I’m eligible to get a TN Visa to work in the U.S..)

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, GoLang

Résumé/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

I'm open for opportunities in business analyst/product manager role as well.

------
csbartus
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3 / SASS / SCSS, Javascript / jQuery, Gulp, Wordpress,
PHP, Ruby, Styleguides.

Resume: [http://metamn.io](http://metamn.io)

Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

I'm a designer and developer creating user interfaces and experiences for the
web. I do design, front-end and Wordpress work for clients around the world.

I specialize in responsive web design and world class front-end code
accompanied by a living styleguide. My current stack includes:

BEM, Flexbox, KSS, Gulp, JSON, Picturefill, Javascript.

------
jglauche
Location: Mönchengladbach, Germany

Remote: Yes (willing to go on-site for a while) Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby (and Ruby on Rails), JS, PHP, Linux. Also fond of hardware
projects involving 3d printers or similar small scale manufacturing.

Trivia: Started programming professionally 17 years ago, looking for new
challenges. Available for both freelance and full-time jobs immediately.

Résumé/CV: on request / [https://github.com/Joaz](https://github.com/Joaz)

Email: webmaster@joaz.de

------
rlarkins
Location: Greater Boston Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
C/C++/Python, ROS, Embedded Systems Résumé/CV:
[https://goo.gl/JwOiYT](https://goo.gl/JwOiYT) Email: rileydlarkins [at] gmail
[dot] com

Robotics/computer science academic focus with a longer history in mechanical
and electrical work. Looking for something interesting and challenging, even
if it doesn't match my experience perfectly.

------
shabinesh
Location: Bangalore

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:Python/Django/flask, meteor.js, Go language, Postgres, PostGIS,
Nginx, RabbitMQ, redis, bootstrap.

Résumé/CV: Please email me.

Email: shabi<at>fossix[.]org

full stack developer with 7+ years of development experience in building
products and SaSS applications.

Github: [https://github.com/shabinesh/](https://github.com/shabinesh/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/shabinesh](https://twitter.com/shabinesh)

------
joaomello
Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Ruby (on Rails), Javascript (AngularJS, Backbone.js), CSS,
Phonegap, Ionic Framework

Résumé/CV: [https://br.linkedin.com/pub/joão-carreira-de-oliveira-e-
mell...](https://br.linkedin.com/pub/joão-carreira-de-oliveira-e-
mello/65/7a6/678/en),
[https://github.com/jcomello](https://github.com/jcomello)

Email: joao.mello@uniriotec.br

------
kazenotenshi
Location: Rio de Janeiro

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Unity3D, C/C++, C#, Cuda, Python

Résumé/CV:
[http://kaze.io/files/Resume_Luiz.pdf](http://kaze.io/files/Resume_Luiz.pdf)

Email: luiz@kaze.io

I've worked with Games and Entertainment before, but the market in Brazil just
dissapeared. I want to switch back to this area remotely or in another
country. I've been part of a team that made a game called Favela Wars, and I
have experience doing simulators to the Navy.

------
hnewsta

      Location: Amsterdam NL
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere.
      Technologies: All of them
      Résumé/CV: askme
      Email: hnewsta@gmail.com
    

Posting here because why not.

Founded and currently owning multiple companies, all IT/Internet related. 25+
years IT experience, 20+ years CEO/CTO experience. Very up-to-date IT
knowledge. Managed geographically dispersed teams. Built businesses across
multiple countries. Bored and ready for something new.

------
akrakesh
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, Knowledge of HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

I'm a no-nonsense mobile and web designer looking to work on meaningful
products.

------
Xarik

      Location: Princeton, New Jersey
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Javascript, Node, Socket io, Python, C++ 
      Résumé/CV: Contact me
      Email: brianjhillman@gmail.com
    

Currently working part time doing JS+Unity game dev. Would love something more
permanent. Willing to learn most technologies and already know several. Been a
programmer for 5+ years now. Looking for a change of pace, and something more
substantial.

------
zura
Location: Georgia, UTC+4

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but periodical onsite visits are fine

Technologies: Cross-platform C++ engineer with a diverse background; Systems
programming; Go (Golang); Functional programming (Haskell, Erlang);
Linux/OSX/Windows/DOS

Résumé/CV: Available on request

LinkedIn: [http://linkd.in/1INT0ts](http://linkd.in/1INT0ts)

Github: [http://bit.ly/1INTXC3](http://bit.ly/1INTXC3)

Email: zura.jobs@gmail.com

------
jamesdullaghan
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Resume: [http://jamesdullaghan.me/resume](http://jamesdullaghan.me/resume)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Backbone, React + Flux (ES5 & ES6), server setup
and administration, all supporting tech. Email: james@pandodev.com

I'm looking for a junior - midlevel full stack Rails position. I have close to
3 years experience with Ruby & Rails. I've been working with React for a while
and am really enjoying it.

------
karaujo
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java, Spring , Hibernate, RabbitMQ, Apache Solr, MySQL, HTML,
CSS, Bootstrap, Git, Linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://renato.software/resume.html](https://renato.software/resume.html)

Email: me@renato.software

I have 12 years of experience working with Java, worked with high audience
websites, most of the time at the backend part. I am also willing to learn new
programming languages like Ruby, Go, Scala, Clojure.

------
darithorn
Location: Seattle

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, JavaScript, node.js, HTML, CSS, Python, C

Resume: [https://www.github.com/darithorn](https://www.github.com/darithorn)

Email: darithorn2454 (at) gmail.com

I'm a self-taught programmer. I've been programming as a hobby for about 5
years. I love a good challenge! I'm here now trying to make a name for myself.
I'm comfortable with Rails and JavaScript (node.js). I'd love to work for you!

------
alisabzevari
Location: Tehran, Iran

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ASP.NET, C#, Typescript, Javascript, HTML, CSS, ASP.NET MVC,
Angularjs

Resume/CV: [http://1drv.ms/1W3f1y5](http://1drv.ms/1W3f1y5)

Email: alisabzevari [at] gmail

Passionate developer with almost 10 years of experience. I like learning new
technologies and not religious to my stack as it seems! I am working in a BI
focused company and worked on data visualization and BI application for about
4 years.

------
mkopstals
Location: Lithuania

Remote: Sort of(Only in England)

Willing to relocate: Only London

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, NoSQL/CouchDB, Javascript, AJAX, HTML,
Angular.js etc

Resume/CV: [https://mkopstals.com/resume/](https://mkopstals.com/resume/) or
[https://lv.linkedin.com/in/martinskopstals](https://lv.linkedin.com/in/martinskopstals)

Email: kopstals.martins@gmail.com

------
venuamudala

      Location:Cleveland,OH
      Remote: Yes (Only Remote)
      Willing to relocate: Yes (But there are some constraints)
      Technologies: .NET (WPF/WCF), ASP .NET (Web Forms/MVC/Web API/SingalR), AngularJS, JavaScript, JQuery
      Résumé/CV: https://venuamudala.wordpress.com/resume/ (If you want to look at my resume, email me for a password please !!)
      Email : venu.amudala@outlook.com

------
rdudek
Looking for Sys Admin / Windows Architect gig

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Microsoft Operating Systems, Systems Center Configuration
Manager, Active Directory, Check Point Encryption, Citrix, Epic EMR, Soapware
EMR, Amazing Charts EMR, Healthcare solutions, some programming C# and PHP.

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dudekrafal)

Email: rafaldudek[at]usa[dot]net

------
nisalperi
Location: Colombo, Sri Lanka Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: JS,CSS,HTML, Coffeescript, node.js, Angular, less, Backbone,
C++, Algorithms, PHP, Python, Go(Beginner) Version Control: git Data Storage:
MYSQL, MongoDB, Reddis Resume: nisalperi.github.com Github:
github.com/nisalperi Email: nisalp2006@gmail.com

Open minded. Have experience working with a couple of startups and eager to
learn new technologies.

------
meesterdude
location: philadelphia

remote: yes

will relocate: for the right company

technologies: full pancake stack rails, ES, javascript, git, linux

skills: design, usability, infrastructure, debugging, monitoring, electronics,
copywriting, project management, documentation, leadership

CV: ask and ye shall receive

linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7](https://www.linkedin.com/in/russjennings7)

github: [http://github.com/meesterdude](http://github.com/meesterdude)

website: [http://ruru.name](http://ruru.name)

email: r.heyhowsitgoing(at)ruru.name

Hello there! I love ruby & rails and find both very enjoyable to build with.
I'm a strong pragmatist with an attention for detail and the drive to ship
good code. I enjoy learning and enabling others to leapfrog off my efforts. I
have contributed to several OSS projects, and even made a few of my own
(latest:
[https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq](https://github.com/meesterdude/cloudspeq)).
I'm eager for a new venture, so please feel free to reach out if you think it
could be a fit!

------
darithorn
darithorn2454 (at) gmail.com

[https://www.github.com/darithorn](https://www.github.com/darithorn)

Example project:
[https://github.com/darithorn/messaging](https://github.com/darithorn/messaging)

Let me build your MVP Rails app for just $200. I won't do any graphical design
but I will work on the front end if needed.

Why so low? This'll be my first time programming something for someone else so
the low price is there to accommodate any issues if there are any.

What I'll require of you: 1.) Email me your idea and once I'm ready to commit
we can have a Skype call and scope out the requirements.

2.) The ability to promptly reply to emails. I believe in good communication.

3.) Know what you want; have your design ready. This will make the process of
scoping out the requirements go by faster.

4.) Payment: $100 up front, $100 on completion.

5.) You own the code, but I reserve the right to talk about and put images of
the app on my portfolio.

Given that your app will be placed on my portfolio it is in my best interests
to make sure you're happy with your app.

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll do my best to answer them.

------
_007_

      Location: Orlando, FL
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Relocation is actually preferred.
    
      Technologies: Java, JavaScript (Node, Angular, jQuery, d3, Grunt, Bower), 
      MongoDB, Twitter Bootstrap, HTML, Python (Django), C# (ASP.NET)
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/pub/samir-ketema/47/840/7b7
    
      Email: samir.ketema@knights.ucf.edu

------
scmoore
3 years' experience in web application development, looking to join small or
medium sized technology company.

Location: Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, HTML/CSS, MySQL, open to & prefer something different

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-
moore/13/534/277](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/scott-moore/13/534/277)

Email: scott.chandler.moore@gmail.com

Thanks!

------
shabonkerz
Location: Birmingham, AL

Remote: Negative.

Willing to relocate: Very much so, but only to the bay area.

Technologies: JavaScript, Ember, Angular, Node.js, .NET, Python, Ruby, php,
AWS, MVC/ASP.NET, Web APIs, SQL, and more.

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lhfFi100ROJ8l58iFb8WzTRt...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lhfFi100ROJ8l58iFb8WzTRtsng85EhLKG2AO0zT1xc)

Email: asa.rudick at gmail

------
digiology
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python, Django, Backbone.js, Twitter Bootstrap, MongoDB,
CouchDB.

Résumé/CV: uk.linkedin.com/in/rossrochford and: bitbucket.org/rossrochford
(email me for full CV)

Email: rochford.ross@gmail.com

I'm a full-stack developer with 3 years experience, my main experience is with
Python and Django. I'm open to contract work only, will work for much lower
rates if the work is part-time and/or remote.

------
maslov
I'm a full stack web developer. I'd like to run a great product and make your
customers happy.

Remote: Yes (I work remotely)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, Celery [+gevent], RabbitMQ, Redis,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQLAlchemy, ElasticSearch/Lucene, Git, nginx, uWSGI,
Linux, Docker, Ansible. I'm absolutely interested in new technologies and
would love to dive in something new.

Email: maslovhn@gmail.com

------
darkmuck
Location: Harrisburg, PA

Remote: Yes (highest preference)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, JavaScript (jQuery, Knockout), SQL, VB.NET, C#,
ASP.NET, PHP (CakePHP), git, TFS, bash \--I'm very interested in learning new
technologies if given the good opportunity.

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/wdistefano)

Email: wdistefano[at]shwuzzle[dot]com

------
pattle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), HTML5, Canvas, SVG, JS (jQuery,
Backbone, React), PHP

Resume: Will supply on request, you can also check out my website and GitHub
[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)
[http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

------
eluttner
Location: Brazil Remote: YES Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Python/Java/PHP/ Analytics (python/R) / Databases (SQL/NOSQL) Résumé/CV:
[https://br.linkedin.com/in/luttner](https://br.linkedin.com/in/luttner)
Email: eluttner@gmail.com

Backend (preferred)/full stack Analytics

------
Beltiras

      Location: Reykjavík, Iceland
      Remote: Have made remote arrangements work in the past
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity yes
      Technologies: Python, Django, CQRS/ES, Clustering, ORM, CMS, Angular, React
      Résumé/CV: https://is.linkedin.com/in/arnisteingrimursigurdsson
      Email: arnists [preposistion] gmail [punctuation] com

------
berdario
Location: London

Remote: I prefer onsite, but willing to consider it

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, Clojure, Python

Email: berdario@gmail.com

github: [http://github.com/berdario](http://github.com/berdario)

In lieu of the CV (which I can send you), you might want to have a look here:

[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/berdario](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/berdario)

------
cwcwcw
Location: UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: On a temporary basis only

Technologies: iOS/Objective-C/Swift, Javascript

CV: Formerly of Shazam, have launched & sold my own startup, several personal
apps on the app store. Prefer contract to permanent role but will consider
perm for the right company. Personal site:
[http://charliewilliams.org](http://charliewilliams.org)

Email: c+hn@charliewilliams.org

------
webjay
Location: NYC (now) / Copenhagen (soon)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, MongoDB, Redris, Neo4j,
MySQL, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jfsaxberg/)

Email: jacob@saxberg.dk

I currently work for x.ai in New York, but family requires me to be in
Denmark, so I'm moving there in September.

~~~
webjay
so that's Redis :)

------
kirab
Location: Solingen (Germany, NRW)

Remote: Yes (current job is also remote)

Willing to relocate: no

Email: kira.backes@nrwsoft.de

Technologies: Software Architecture, IT security, C, C++14, Java EE (6 years
ago), Java Android, PHP (Magento EE, Zend Framework, TYPO3 Flow), JavaScript
and of course a whole lot of other technologies and tools

Resume: Good and deep backend skills and also quite versed in low-level
programming and performance optimizing (even PHP)

------
jackwreid
Location: West Midlands, UK Remote: Yes Relocation: No Technologies:
HTML/CSS(SCSS)/JS(Meteor,JQuery) ReactJS, AngularJS.
Sketch/Photoshop/Illustrator/InDesign. MongoDB. Bash, Grunt, Gulp. CV:
[http://jackwreid.uk](http://jackwreid.uk) Email: emailjackreid@gmail.com

------
znq
Location: International with clients in US, Europe, ME and Asia. HQ in
Barcelona.

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: short-term

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows), Web, Backend (Go, Scala, Java,
PHP, Node.js), Design

Résumé/CV: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

Email: stefan@mobilejazz.com

We’ve worked with various folks from HN over the past 3 years with very
satisfying outcomes for everyone :-)

------
lojack
Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not preferred, but would consider

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, NodeJS, wide variety of supporting
technologies

Résumé/CV: [http://rob.codes/](http://rob.codes/)

Email: rclark72@gmail.com

Full stack web developer. Very proficient at modern frontend technologies.
Technology agnostic, and more than willing to step outside of my comfort zone.

------
ranci
Location: Chicago (suburb: Barrington)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Swift, HTML, CSS, Eclipse, Xcode, SQL, Mobile development

Resume: Please request via my e-mail.

Email: terryschmidt@gmail.com

------
ankeshanand
Location: Kharagpur, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (San Francisco / Bay area preferably)

Technologies: Python, Javascript, Django, Flask, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis, HTML,
CSS, ReactJS (Full stack); scikit-learn, Pandas, Numpy, NetworkX (Data
science)

Resume/CV: [http://ankeshanand.com/CV.pdf](http://ankeshanand.com/CV.pdf)

Email: ankeshanand@iitkgp.ac.in

------
msc
Location: Berlin, Germany Remote: Yes (main job is remote) Willing to
relocate: No Technologies: Python, Django, JS, HTML/CSS, Git, SQL, Linux
Résumé/CV:
[https://de.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar](https://de.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar)
Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
v1ct0r
Location: Gaithersburg, MD

Remote: Maybe

Willing to Relocate: Yes, prefer San Francisco and New York City

Technologies: C++11, python, Parallelization, distributed systems (key-value
store, MapReduce), some golang

Interests: Distributed systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://fr.linkedin.com/in/zhanglizhong](https://fr.linkedin.com/in/zhanglizhong)

Email: z(dot)lizhong(at)gmail(dot)com

------
morenoh149
San Francisco

Remote: sure

Willing to relocate: yes, nyc new york or la los angeles

Tech: Javascript, ruby on rails, Front-end, css, responsive design, node.js,
express, gulp, mocha chai, Amazon web services, react.js

resume:
[http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf](http://harrymoreno.com/assets/harryMorenoResume.pdf)

email: morenoh149@gmail.com

------
ryanhd

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
      Remote: Ok, prefer on site
      Willing to relocation: Yes
      Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery
      Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6_x6dJTZka9dUJrcmZSUzJNUVE/view?usp=sharing
      Email: ryandhaase@gmail.com

------
proll
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, BackboneJS, NodeJS, Less/Stylus, Handlebars,
Grunt/Gulp

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/pqA0zC](http://goo.gl/pqA0zC)

Email: g.polush.kin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/proll/](https://github.com/proll/)

------
shruzberi
Location: Gurgaon (India)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AngularJs, Bootstrap, Nodejs, Jquery,
HTML, CSS, Apache Spark

Resume: [https://in.linkedin.com/pub/savinay-
narendra/17/2b8/984](https://in.linkedin.com/pub/savinay-narendra/17/2b8/984)

Email: savinay.90@gmail.com

------
fredfoobar42

      Location: New York, NY  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: HTML, CSS, WordPress, PHP (enough to be dangerous), Email Newsletters, Social Media  
      Résumé/CV: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/502172/randerson_resume.pdf  
      Email: rich@sanspoint.com

------
reaction
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment.

Technologies: React, Flux, es6, webpack, babel, Ruby on Rails, Postgresql,
swift

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonny-
kang/55/456/289](https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jonny-kang/55/456/289)

Email: jono.kang@gmail.com

------
eatonphil
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, OCaml, C, Javascript, CSS, SQL

Resume/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/eatonphil](https://linkedin.com/in/eatonphil),
[https://github.com/eatonphil](https://github.com/eatonphil)

Email: me@eatonphil.com

------
rrrhys
Location: Sydney

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, JS, MySQL, 'full stack'. C#. Happy to pick up and work
with other tools.

Résumé/CV:
[https://au.linkedin.com/in/rhyswilliams0](https://au.linkedin.com/in/rhyswilliams0)
(CV available on request)

Email in profile, immediate availability.

------
wcaron
Location: São Paulo - Brazil

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: C, C++, Python, PostgreSQL, Rail Systems, Credit Risk, Tv audience, SDN, NFV and brain washing devices.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://br.linkedin.com/in/wagnerca
    

Email: wagner.caron@gmail.com

------
supjeff
Location: Montreal QC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/hukys4ibqm9g0so/Jeff_Marshall%27s_...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/hukys4ibqm9g0so/Jeff_Marshall%27s_Resum%C3%A9-July2015.pdf?dl=0)

Email: marshall.ent[fat]gmail.com

------
iokevins
Location: Santa Cruz, California, USA (note: open to onsite jobs in greater
San Jose area)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No (wife attending university here)

Technologies: c, c++, java, sql, linux

Résumé/CV:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/iokevins](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/iokevins)

Email: hello@iokevins.com

------
c0nrad
[https://c0nrad.io](https://c0nrad.io) Interested In AppSec/Dev role

Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Most likely not

Technologies: Go/NodeJS/AngularJS, Pentest Tools

Résumé/CV: [http://c0nrad.io/resume.pdf](http://c0nrad.io/resume.pdf)

Email: c0nrad@c0nrad.io

------
personalcompute
Location: Reno, Nevada

Remote: Maybe

Willing to Relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: C++, Python, HTML, CSS, C, MATLAB, SQL, Django, Flask, OpenGL,
Ogre3D, QT, Boost, Git

Résumé/CV: [http://www.johngm.com/resume-hackernews-
aug2015.pdf](http://www.johngm.com/resume-hackernews-aug2015.pdf)

Email: john@johngm.com

------
mmmilo
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV: www.pocoapps.com

Email: michael dot lo at pocoapps dot com

I've been developing for iOS for around 5 years, and I can work on OS X apps
as well. I've also worked on APIs / small projects in PHP/Laravel, as well as
mobile projects using AngularJS.

------
akbarnama
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Postgres, Javascript, Linux

Résumé/CV: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

I am willing to explore and work in new technologies.

------
ricefield

      Location: Orange County, CA  
      Remote: No  
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
      Technologies: Python, Django, React, some Ruby/Rails, HTML/CSS/JS  
      Résumé/CV: http://ricefield.me/resume  
      Email: jonathan.tien@gmail.com

------
creyes123
Location: Albuquerque, NM, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, C++, JavaScript, neural networks, full stack, excellent
writer, LaTeX, R

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/creyes123](https://www.linkedin.com/in/creyes123)

Email: creyes123@yahoo.com

------
apineda
Location: Toronto, Canaada

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: PHP/Laravel 5, JS/Angular, web tech for 10 years, Adobe Creative
Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/alexpineda77)

Email: alex@alexpineda.ca

------
mike-cardwell
Location: Nottingham/Midlands UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably not

Technologies: Full-stack web-dev and Linux sysadmin.
JavaScript/NodeJS/Perl/Python.

Résumé/CV: [https://hireme.grepular.com](https://hireme.grepular.com)

Email: See Hireme webpage. Or my HN profile.

------
rioyotto
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, HTML5, CSS, Streaming, SMS Gateway, Photoshop,
Wordpress, Code Igniters, PostgreSQL, SQL Server, VB6

Résumé/CV: [http://www.rioyotto.com](http://www.rioyotto.com)

Email: rioyotto at gmail dot com

------
aerossaga
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Go, Haskell, JavaScript, Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby, SQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://scottschecter.com/resume_scottschecter.pdf](http://scottschecter.com/resume_scottschecter.pdf)

Email: scott@schecterandco.com

------
titodrew
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, Scrapy, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch, Git,
nginx, uWSGI, Linux, Ansible, HTML.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/titodrew](https://github.com/titodrew)

Email: titodrew@gmail.com

------
gunzor
Location : Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, WPF, WCF, Objective-C, Swift

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1nv8pk6forrgcb6/Resume.docx?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1nv8pk6forrgcb6/Resume.docx?dl=0)

Email: ozgurapps@gmail.com

------
schmoofer
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: AngularJS, HTML, CSS, NodeJS, Java, Ionic (Hybrid Mobile)

Résumé/CV/Portfolio: www.euphonialabs.com

Email: euphonialabs@gmail.com

Night-time Hobby: [https://youtu.be/ldunlyc1IHM](https://youtu.be/ldunlyc1IHM)

------
nikhildaga

      Location: Khamgaon
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, MeteorJS, HTML5, CSS3, MongoDB, Linux, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://nikhilda.ga/resume
      Email: nikhil.daga.bitsian@gmail.com

------
ManonA
Location: London

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: machine learning, data analysis, python, C

Resume: manon.abiteboul.com/CV_Manon_ABITEBOUL_eng.pdf

Email:manon.abiteboul@gmail.com

I've just finished a PhD in pure maths at imperial college. I'm looking for a
position involving machine learning or data analysis.

------
sbastidasr
Location:Quito, Ecuador Remote: Yes Willing to relocate:No Technologies: iOS:
Objective-C, Swift Résumé/CV:sbastidasr.com Email: sbastidasr@gmail.com

I am Systems Engineer with 3+ years experience on iOS. I can design and build
any kind of app.

------
desuq
Location: Harper Woods, MI

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++

Résumé/CV:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bfalk](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bfalk)

Email: bfalk@umich.edu

currently attending university of michigan - dearborn, interested in
internship

------
mmphosis

      Location: remote
      Remote: yes
      Willing to travel: yes
      Willing to relocate: maybe
      Technologies: art communication language inter-dimensional interfacing
      Résumé/CV: askme
      Email: mmphosis at yahoo.com

------
colinbartlett

      Location: New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JS, Cordova
      Résumé/CV: https://colinabartlett.com
      Email: colin at colinabartlett dot com

------
hpux
Location: San Jose (CA)

Part Time: Yes

Remote: Yes (Partially available in the office)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Machine Learning, Ember.js

Resume: [https://daqo.github.io/](https://daqo.github.io/)

Email: davoud.qorashi@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
tsirin
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Sure

Willing to Relocate: For the right job

Technologies: Python, Java, Android, Flask, Cassandra, System Design

Résumé: [https://goo.gl/LHBq5r](https://goo.gl/LHBq5r)

Email: iflatness@gmail.com

------
hfsktr
Location: Green Bay, WI

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, SQL Server, Javascript, HTML/CSS, Ruby on Rails

Resume: [http://reecesession.com/resume](http://reecesession.com/resume)

Email: reeceh.hn@gmail.com

------
hitgeek
Location: Philadelphia area Remote: Sure Willing to relocate: Sure
Technologies: SQL, c#, node.js, full-stack web, health sector expertise, MBA
Resume: www.rupp.io email: bob@rupp.io

------
cturhan
◦Location: Ankara - Turkey

◦Remote: No

◦Relocate: Willing to

◦Skills: Web Design and Development, Data Visualization (see portfolio for
more)

◦Portfolio: cihadturhan.com

◦Email: contact(at)cihadturhan.com

PS: I'll be in LA/SF in a couple of weeks so we might have chance to meet.

------
protek

      Location: Hong Kong
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP (Magento EE, Zend Framework, Symfony), JavaScript, HTML, CSS
      Email: tomasgriffin@gmail.com

------
rhinoceraptor
Location: Ann Arbor, Michigan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Node and front end), C, Python, SQLite, Linux

Résumé/CV: jacklew.is/JackLewisResume.pdf

Email: jack.lewis@live.com

------
bryanwtan
Location: State College, PA (not looking to stay)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Seattle, Denver, San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby, Python

Résumé/CV: bryanwtan.com

Email: bryantan@psu.edu

------
purpleparakeet
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: D3.js, iOS

Résumé/CV: dropbox.com/s/jxscu5lp08by8x5/kshitij_aranke_resume.pdf

Email: kshitij.aranke@gmail.com

------
cowkrs_knw_user
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Will Consider

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Python, Django/Flask, MongoDB, Javascript

Résumé/CV: Will send upon reqeust

Email: newstart@boun.cr

------
hiremark
Location: USA

Remote: maybe

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: C# C++ Java

Email: markcahalan@outlook.com

Also:

* Recent graduate

* Author of Snake and Cake (Android game on Google Play Store and Kindle Fire)

* Computer science tutor

------
madprops
[http://brostack.org](http://brostack.org)

------
Ologn
Location: New York City and NYC metropolitan area

Remote: Probably not, but if it was a really good match, I would consider it

Willing to relocate: No (I would not relocate without working remotely first
for some months. I would consider it if things were going well, but the only
place I would relocate to is the SF Bay area)

Technologies: Android programmer. Standard Java/Dalvik side, but also
extensive NDK (C/C++) work. Lots of work porting C, C++ and Java programs and
libraries over, including OpenGL and OpenGLES (not Objective C though).

Not my main focus, but I am good with SEO or whatever it is called for Google
Play as well. I am currently bouncing between #8 and #9 for the word "books"
in the USA (
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=books&c=apps](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=books&c=apps)
), I was #2 once upon a time, but Amazon, Nook, Audible and other well-funded
companies have pushed me and my little old book app down to #8/#9. I'm pretty
good at this Play SEO stuff - the book app was downloaded over 6 million
times, and its ad budget has only ever come out of its profits.

Lately I have been doing the server-side work REST/database work for the
Android apps as well. I used to do this stuff in Perl, and have been using
Python more recently. People keep pulling me back to Perl though. Android is
my main focus though.

Also my former career was as a Unix systems administrator going back to the
dot-com days, so I can set up a VPS in my sleep (I have set up EC2 instances
as well), or if needed, even an actual server! Plus set up standard services -
RHEL/Debian/Ubuntu OS, Linux/Apache/MySQL/Python-Perl-PHP configuration,
BIND/DNS, IMAP, Postfix/exim/qmail/sendmail, nagios, MySQL etc. Again, Android
is now my main focus.

Résumé/CV: From 1997 to 2009 I worked as a Unix systems administrator in
everywhere from high flying IPO'ing dot-com startups to investment banks and
Fortune 1000 companies.

From 2009 on I have been concentrating on programming, and from 2011 on I have
been concentrating on Android programming.

Email: contact@matchingwords.com

Preferences: The ideal would be you just were series A funded, for the
interview I would be talking to a technical person and then other IT people to
see if I was a technical/cultural/goal fit for the position, if you want I
would talk to the designer or business logic people or whatnot. Then if it was
going good, you'd say you strongly want to bring me in, and then I'd talk to
HR or maybe the big boss or whatnot.

What I would not prefer is a Fortune 500 company or large company where hiring
is a long, convoluted, bureaucratic process of me filling out forms and
talking to HR for hours and giving them phone numbers of my last three former
bosses etc. before ever talking to someone in IT about whether I'm a fit for
the position or not. Or have some recruiter call me, and then they want me to
come in to meet them even though there is no position they currently want to
send me out to. I have no desire to waste my time on these types of things.

------
PopeOfNope
Location: Northern NY State, US

Remote: YES, with one exception: if you're located in New York State somewhere
between Syracuse and the canadian border, I'll come work in person.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: All things javascript. AngularJS, backbone, nodejs, React,
graphQL.

Email: hn@lj3.me

I'm working on my own small, niche websites right now, but I would love to
take on some part time contract work as a palette cleanser. If you need any
interactive front end javascript work done, I'm your man. I also enjoy pulling
horrible code bases back from the brink of hell.

------
notmyusername
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Will consider relocation to USA

Technologies: Javascript/node.js,C++/c#, python

Linkedin:
[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/engclaudioviola)

Looking for contracts in the london area and whatnot!

------
akeyes
Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, looking for jobs in East Midlands area.

Technologies:

Perl Web development.

Linux Systems Administration

Full-stack development and Dev-Ops.

Full skillset at
[https://akeyes.co.uk/skillset/](https://akeyes.co.uk/skillset/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://akeyes.co.uk/CV_Alasdair_Keyes.docx](https://akeyes.co.uk/CV_Alasdair_Keyes.docx)

Email: See CV above or
[https://akeyes.co.uk/contact/](https://akeyes.co.uk/contact/)

